# SSD firmware update



## Bunchies (Apr 27, 2012)

Ssd firmware update????

my ssd is 2.15 .and idk if they updated the firmware or just the toolbox? or are they the same

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ssd_tools/SandForce_Based/ 2.22

my ssd is working fine but i just wanna know if there is some kind of performance gain from 2.15 if it was updated


----------



## TheOne (Apr 27, 2012)

Bunchies said:


> Ssd firmware update????
> 
> my ssd is 2.15 .and idk if they updated the firmware or just the toolbox? or are they the same
> 
> ...



As fullinfusion posted yesterday it is a firmware update.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164919

*Changelog:*


> www.ocztechnology.com
> OCZ Firmware Release Notes
> 
> Version 2.22 - April 24, 2012
> ...


http://www.ocztechnology.com/files/ssd_tools/OCZ_SSD_v222_Firmware_Release_Notes.pdf

A full changelog has not been released, though OCZ's Tony has requested for more information to be released, he has so far been turned down, OCZ's Forum tech's have also requested that everyone update to it as it is supposed to have a lot of fixes in it, they also say it should not slow the drive down and some of their testers claimed it slightly increased performance.

If you do run into problems, such as a drive slow down or lagging, then they suggest that you format and reinstall the OS, they are currently uncertain if you can flash back to 2.15.


----------

